# Wing Chun Stance  50/50?  30/70?  20/80? Weight on Feet?



## DavyKOTWF (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm a beginner and reading the book Tao of WC.  In our first class, we're of course learning 
Siu Nim Tao, I think it's called.  Square stance, 50/50 weight on both feet.
At some point do we go to a different stance?  Like maybe left foot forward and 30% weight on front foot and 70% on back foot?  That's what the book is talking about, being grounded and firm on the back foot, with the front foot able to fast front kick.   Thanks.  Sorry if this has been posted before, I didn't find it.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 11, 2018)

I think if you're a beginner you should just listen to your instructor and not bother with the books. All teachers have different ways even in the same style and by reading different stuff it'll just confuse you at this point


----------



## Martial D (Aug 11, 2018)

DavyKOTWF said:


> I'm a beginner and reading the book Tao of WC.  In our first class, we're of course learning
> Siu Nim Tao, I think it's called.  Square stance, 50/50 weight on both feet.
> At some point do we go to a different stance?  Like maybe left foot forward and 30% weight on front foot and 70% on back foot?  That's what the book is talking about, being grounded and firm on the back foot, with the front foot able to fast front kick.   Thanks.  Sorry if this has been posted before, I didn't find it.



I actually agree with HH

The only way you will gain enough of a grounding/understanding to make heads or tails of any answers you might get to these questions is to put in some legwork in the system.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 11, 2018)

DavyKOTWF said:


> Wing Chun Stance 50/50? 30/70? 20/80? Weight on Feet?


Yes.




DavyKOTWF said:


> I'm a beginner and reading the book Tao of WC.  In our first class, we're of course learning
> Siu Nim Tao, I think it's called.  Square stance, 50/50 weight on both feet.
> At some point do we go to a different stance?  Like maybe left foot forward and 30% weight on front foot and 70% on back foot?  That's what the book is talking about, being grounded and firm on the back foot, with the front foot able to fast front kick.   Thanks.  Sorry if this has been posted before, I didn't find it.


As a beginner do what your instructor has you do. There will be different aspects to footwork, weight distribution, stances as you learn more about yourself as well as you learn more about the system. Different instructors teach differently and have their reasons to do so. Discussions as this should be with the ones who are guiding you through your beginning stages.


----------



## DanT (Aug 11, 2018)

They all work if you know what you're doing.


----------

